# Environmental Police



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Does anyone here have any information or insight about the process of becoming a Massachusetts environmental officer, i.e. training, work conditions, pay scale, and how tough it is to get into the organization? I am currently attending college and am now thinking of taking up an environmnetal sciences major, for the sake of someday becoming an officer. Any help on the subject would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

From what I hear they go through a standard full time police academy and then they have advanced courses for the laws specifically relating to the environment. Not a bad gig if you like being a glorified park ranger (I dont mean that in a bad way).


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

I heard they are not allowed to attend the FT MPTC academy. So I am not sure if they attend the Lowell or MBTA Academy now.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

There was one in my class


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I was an EPO for almost 4 years before I left for a PD. We went to a regular Police Academy, then had additional training (a month or so extra) in different parts of the state.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2005)

popo said:


> I heard they are not allowed to attend the FT MPTC academy. So I am not sure if they attend the Lowell or MBTA Academy now.


Actually, I think they're no longer allowed to attend in-service at MPTC academies, along with campus, hospital, railroad, and other non-city/town PD's, simply because there is no longer room for them. As far as I know, they can still attend an MPTC basic academy, on a space-available basis.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I believe there are several EPO's in the current Boston Academy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the information, I guess EPO's are a rare breed.


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

kcamara26 said:


> Does anyone here have any information or insight about the process of becoming a Massachusetts environmental officer, i.e. training, work conditions, pay scale, and how tough it is to get into the organization? I am currently attending college and am now thinking of taking up an environmnetal sciences major, for the sake of someday becoming an officer. Any help on the subject would be much appreciated. Thanks


Kamara, got to Mass.gov and go to the human resources home page, and on the right side of that page their is an icon to click on union contracts. MEP is under bargaining unit 5, you can get a lot of info there. And if I were you, I would talk to an EPO directly to get the scoop on what the job is like. Great job from what I hear, and if you are interested in that type of work.


----------

